# شكوى عليكم من جامعه الملك سعود هندسة كيميائية



## وليد القحطاني (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اشكي على الله جل جلاله ثم عليكم من جامعتنا جامعة الملك سعود _ كلية الهندسة _ هندسة كيميائية

انا أحد طلاب الجامعة وفي نفس قسم الهندسة الكيميائية ولكن المطلوب للتخرج هو أن يجتاز الطالب 160 ساعة اي ما يقارب 16 ساعة في الترم الواحد ( 16 ساعة * 10 اترام ).

الى هنا لا يوجد مشكلة ولكن المشكلة انه ما يقارب 90 ساعة مواد اعداد عام ( 2 فيزياء _ 6 رياضيات _ 2 حاسب _4 دراسات اسلامية _ 2 لغة عربية _..........................)

وهذه كلها مواد عامة لكل طلاب الهندسة ( مواد أعداد عام ) وهي متطلبات دراسية 
وكما نعلم أن هذه المواد تستوعب في القاعة الواحدة ما يقارب 60 طالب لكل شعبة علما بأن عدد الشعب كثيرة .

وهذه المواد بسبب كثرتها وبسبب كثرة الطلاب وقلة الذمة والامانة من بعض الدكاترة ( وليس كلهم ) لا ينصفون الطلاب بالدرجات ومن ثم ينقص المعدل التراكمي .

علما بأنه أذا حقد أي دكتور على أي طالب يحلم في النجاح ما دام الدكتور حي أو لم يتقعد أو يموت أو ينقل .

والدرجة المطلوبة للنجاح بأقل درجة ( مقبول ) هي 60 %
و 60 بالمية شئ كبير على الطالب لان الاسئلة تقريبا تميل الى التحدي الا من بعض الدكاترة

علما بأن مدير الجامعة لم نرا وجهه على الطبيعة ( لم يزور الكليات زيارة مفأجئة ) الا بتنسيق و استقبال وتصوير وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

أقترح على المسئولين :
1- أن تكون درجة النجاح من 50 .
2- أن يعامل الدكتور أن طالب عنده ضغوط أسرية ومشاكل عائلية ومشاكل صحية ووووو .
3- أن تتقلص ساعات الاعداد العام من 90 الى 30 ساعة لان اكثرها ما نحتاجها ( اللغة العربية مثلا ) .
4- أن يكون هناك خط ساخن بين مدير الجامعة والطلاب أو يكون بابه مفتووووووح ( لم أراه طوال حياتي ) .
5- المكافأت وما ادراك ما المكأفات ( سريع الخصم بطئ الصرف ) معادلة واقعية .
6- نعم اعترف بأن هناك دكاترة ينحطون على الجرح فـ يبراء ( ولكنهم قلة قليلة ) .







أرجوا الردود وخاصة من دكاترة جامعتنا .
:73:


----------



## الضابط المهندس (29 أغسطس 2006)

أضم صوتي لصوتك ،،،،،، وشد حيلك والملتقى كله معك ،،،،،،،،،


----------



## م.سلمان (1 سبتمبر 2006)

كلام سليم وانا احد زملائك بالكلية واشهد بما قلته بالحرف الواحد


----------



## engzsnj (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس خريج جامعة في الاردن درست الهندسة الكيماوية
انا معك في كل ما قلته والحال من بعضه على فكرة في كل الدول العربية
وانا نفسي هالحال يتغير

لكن انا رأيي مختلف في النقطة رقم 3 من مشاركتك اخي وليد القحطاني


----------



## عمر سعيد النابلسي (3 سبتمبر 2006)

والله زعلتني يا وليد بس يلا كلنا في الهوا سواز


----------



## ibrahim Abass (5 سبتمبر 2006)

We producer Mineral multivitamin tablet. Minerals and
other material mix together in mixer(0,5 m³).When
clean the tank with 2% NaOH solution, the
concentration of mineral increase in waste water
Cr 840 mg/liter
Cu 2,0 mg/liter
Mo 1,7 mg/liter
Se 0,65 mg/liter
Zink 110 mg/liter
We want to reduce the mineral to minmum.
which of material shall use,and which is the best prosess


----------



## فتاة العلم (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعينكم


----------



## abdo_hadi (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعين كل الطلبه فى هذه الكليه


----------



## المطوري (17 أكتوبر 2006)

المشكلة هي بأختصار "عندما ترى مشكلة في واقع معين فالسؤال المطروح هل ان المسؤلين عن هذا الواقع يرغبون فعلا في حل المشكلة ام هو التبرير السخيف دائما والقاء المسؤليات على الأخرين او التبرير بالظروف ؟؟ اعتقد ان مشاكلنا ناتجة عن سبق اصرار وترصد من المسؤلين وعلى كل المستويات من ارفعها الى اسخفها


----------



## مهندس 2006 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوي انا درست في جامعة الملك سعود ومتخرج منها بصراحه الخطة رائعة جدا

خاصة بعد التعديل الاخير وعلى فكرة مفروض يزيدون ساعات بعد زي تحلية المياة والتآكل


----------



## abdo_hadi (20 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد اختلط الامر على بعد سماع ما قاله العضو (مهندس 2006) و لكن لكل ما ادعو به الله ان يوفق الطلبه على ما عليه من معاناه لتحقيق حلمه الاكبر والتخرج باذن الله


----------



## القثامي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

ايه والله انت الصادق جامعتنا ودكاترتها بعضهم يجيب المرض واسلوب زفت
ويختارون الكتاب الملحس ويبغونا نفهم 
والبلى انه سعودي والاجانب غير سودانيين صاروا احس منهم واخلاق وشرح وفهم
لو يفكونا من بعض الدكاتره السودانيين ان كان فهمنا بس اخلاق وطيبه وشرح مايعطيك


<===== طالب مثلك هذه السنه الخامسه لي ومتأخر واجد بعد 
مانقول الا الله يخرجنا


----------



## abdo_hadi (20 أكتوبر 2006)

لا استطيع ان احكم على اي شىء بعد ان اختلط الامر على و لكن المهم هو ان يعين الله عز وجل الطلبه


----------



## فيصل التميمي (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اخوتي انا تخرجت من الاردن جامعة مؤته قسم هندسه كيميائيه 

ولكن احسست ان كاتب الموضوع الاخ القحطاني قد درس معي في نفس الجامعه او انه يتحدث عن جامعتي 
والظاهر ان الحال من بعضه في الدول العربيه كلها لان السلطه والمدعومين منها لا يمكن ان يخطئوا


----------



## فيصل التميمي (22 أكتوبر 2006)

اي ان المدرسين في جامعاتنا كلامهم منزل وهو وحي ويحق له من اجل موقف شخصي ان يدمر حياة اي طالب


----------



## مهندس 2006 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

للمعلومية الدكاترة السوادانيين الموجودين كلهم رائعون وانا درست تحت أيديهم وأقسم بالله
بأنهم من افضل الدكاترة الموجودين في الجامعة بكل اقسامها المشكلة في بعض الدكاترة السعودين إذا استثنينا الدكتور ( حق انتقال المادة ) وهو رائع جدا البقية خاصة اللي يدرسون هندسة التفاعلات الكيميائية متسامحون لأبعد حد وهذا اسلوب ليس اسلوب تعليمي بل يجب ان يفهم الطالب ويتعلم


----------



## العتيبيs (3 نوفمبر 2006)

مااقوووووووووووووول غير الله يعينكم 
ويعننا بعد
انا طالب في الكليه التقنيه نفس القسم كيمياء
وعندنا بعض الدكاتره مانقول غير (الله يهديهم)
والله يعننا عليه راح الكثير مابقي غير القليل!!


----------



## صديقي_مهندس (5 نوفمبر 2006)

نا متخرج من نفس التخصص
بالنسبة لمواد الاعداد العام انا اتفق معك تماما ان فيه مواد كثير ممكن الاستغناء عنها وتستبدل بمواد تخصص ينقصنا منها الكثييييير
بالنسبة لنظام الجامعة وقدسية الدكاترة صحيح الدكتور ما ينحارش
لكن ومن تجربة يظل دكاترة قسم الهندسة الكيميائية ممتازين ومن الافضل في ناحية التعامل..يتفاوتون بالنسبة لتوصيل المادة العلمية..وفيه دكاترة عباقرة وعلى مستوى العالم كانو موجودين بالقسم مثل النشائي والدهشان والى الان فيه دكاترة مشهود لهم بالعالم...المشكلة في اعادة صياغة المناهج وربط ذهن الطالب بتطبيقات اللي انشرح له وتوصيل الدكاترة للمادة العلمية
تحياتي


----------



## chopin (5 نوفمبر 2006)

جامعة الملك سعود والملك عبد العزيز من اقدم الجامعات
كلية الهنسة في الجامعتين وخاصة الكيميائية ...قوية
انا خريج عبد العزيز و في عملي خليط من كل الجامعات.. لن امتدح عبد العزيز لكن الملك سعود مقارنة بالبترول اعمق والطالب متميز فعلا وذلك لتنوع المواد الدرسة في الكلية 
اما من ناحية التعب ... كل الكليات تعب .. لو تسال طالب الأداب يقول تعب ويشتكي طول اليوم
قضية تقليص عدد الساعات غير جيدة ولا انصح بها
بل علي العكس انا اطالب بزيادة الساعات في التخصص وتحويل كثير من المواد الأختيارية الي اساسية
وبكرة لمن تتخرج تعرف الفرق بينك وبين اللي تخرج ب 90 ساعة

نصيحة شدو حيلكم يا طلبة الهنسة الكيميائية سوق العمل ينتضركم بفارغ الصبر

عزيزي القحطاني 
انت تتذمر في الفترة الخاطئة
امامك مستقبل و اعد لا تجعل هذة بدايته

وفق اللة الجميع


----------



## Che208 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ...

أنا طالب هندسة كيميائية بجامعة الملك فهد :13: وبالطبع لدى الجامهة مشكلة مع دكاترتها من حيث الرواتب مما أدى إلى هجر الدكاترة لهذا الصرح ففي هذا السمستر خرج من تخصصنا ثلاث من عباقرة القسم ....

نظامنا في البترول أريح وأفضل من جامعات الملك سعود وعبد العزيز ....

متطلبات التخرج هو إكمال الطالب 133 ساعة 39 منها للتخصص بالإضافة إلى 9 ساعات للتطبيق التعاوني بالنسبة للهندسة الكيميائية التطبيقية و أما يل الهندسة الكيميائية العلمية ف 39 تخصص و 6 ساعات اختيارية .... النظام مهو ستاندرد هو معدل .... 

أنا خطة تخصصي غير مقتنع بها تماما لأن هنالك مواد لسنا بحاجة إليها وندرسها إجباري وهنالك مواد كثيرة نفتقر إليها .... فعلى سبيل المثال اطلعت على أوراق عن مواد الهندسة الكيميائية الاختيارية اللي ينزلون منها كل سمستر ماده أو اثنتين رأيت أن كم هائل من المواد نفتقر إليه من صميم تخصصنا كتكنولوجيا الطاقة أو استخدام الرياضيات في حل مسائل الهندسة الكيميائية ...

بالنسبة لقسمي في المجمل الدكاترة متعاونين وعباقرة في الشرح وذوي خبرة وروح الشباب ظاهرة فيه مع التحفظ على بعض الدكاترة اللي كأنهم يدرسون ابتدائي أو مع التقدم في السن لا يستطيع ايصال المعلومة ...
أنا اسمع أنه في بعض الجامعات أن بعض الدكاتره إن حطك في راسه اللي يعينك لكن هذه نادرة في جامعتنا ومعروفة الكليات اللي تحصل منهم هالحركات وشكرا


----------



## 2000illusion (8 نوفمبر 2006)

احببت المشاركة للتخفيف عن الأخ القحطاني وتوضيح بعض الامور
1- الشكوى الرئيسة من عدد الساعات 160 يأخي انا درست في اول ترم بالجامعة 15ساعة وتغيرت الخطة وحذفت جميع هذه الساعات وبعدها درست 168ساعة وتخرجت يعني مشي حالك الظروف جات كذا
2- بالنسبة للمواد العامة هي مواد مهمة فمن غير المعقول ان تصبح مديرلاحد الشركات او المصالح وانت لاتحسن التحدث باللغة العربية علماً 
3- بالنسبة للمعدل شد حيلك في مواد التخصص الشركات لاتنظر للمواد العامة يعنى ثقافة اسلامية لغة عربية الشركات تركز على التخصص 
4- الشكوى من الاساتذه هذه مشكلة أزلية ولكن اذا احسست بانك لاتفهم من الدكتور فانت انسان غير ذكي بالحد المطلوب وان وجدت بأنك لست الوحيد الذي لم يفهم ومعك عدد من الزملاء فالغبي هو الدكتور وليس انت وعليك بمراجعة اسئلته القديمة وحفظ الامثلة لانه اذا لم يجيد الشرح فلن يستطيع وضع الاسئلة وكبر المخده
5- لاتظن بانك في كلية هندسة 100% (لك عليها) ترى كلياتنا أقرب لمعاهد المعلمين وهذا على مستوى الوطن العربي


----------



## جغدمي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ وليد الله يعينك صراحة كلامك صحيح 100% وخاصة الدكتور منصور الهزاع الله لايوريكم هذا الدكتور حقود اعوذ بالله من شره


----------



## وضاحة (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اخي القثامي ياخي السودانيين رغم انهم يشدون في الشرح وفي التعامل لكن لمصلحة الطالب 
اتمنى ان ربنا يفكك منهم وانو العلم السوداني ما يطلع الا لابناء الجنس السوداني .
الغلط من الشعب السوداني انو يفرط في مثل هذه الكنوز ولكن للظروف احكام ولا نعلم ما يمر به هذا الدكتور السوداني والذي اجبره على الخروج من بلده 
ودمتم...والله يعينكم ويفككم من...........


----------



## أبوبكرمصطفى (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو الافادة*

مارأيكم في الدكاترة السودانيين؟


----------



## فارس الزهراني (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم اللغة العربية تبيهم يلغونها 

والله قوية هذه أجل تبيهم يدرسونك جغرافيا بدالها

أخوي عندما تتمكن في اللغة العربية تتمكن في الرياضيات 

وسلم على استذا كرسي سابك في القسم عندكم سعيد الزهراني


----------

